# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > تاثیر معدل و سوابق تحصیلی >  مهم مستند « ظلم به نظام‌قدیم آموزشی در کنکور 98 »

## Mariyana

سلام
مستند « ظلم به نظام‌قدیم آموزشی در کنکور 98 » 
 جهت جلوگیری از فاجعه نشردهید.خودتون ببینید و قضاوت کنید حجمش هم کمه.فقط حوصله کنید و کامل ببینید چون سرنوشتتونه.
بدون شک و هر تردیدی هرکس میگه نظام جدید خوندن به ضررتونه ،خودشون نظام جدید تمام.

Mostanadddddddd

*فعالیت ها:
**1ـ تماس تلفنی با کارشناسان سازمان سنجش سازمان سنجش آموزش کشور
2ـ ارسال درخواست رگباری به سیستم پاسخگویی سایت سنجش سیستم ارسال درخواست
3ـ در جریان گذاشتن خبرگزاری ها جهت پیگیری موضوع
4ـ امضا کردن کمپین » https://my.farsnews.com/c/9545
5ـ آگاه کردن اعضای تاثیرگذار کمیسیون آموزش مجلس
6ـ و هر راه دیگری که فکر میکنید مفید هستش اقدام کنید.(تماس با نماینده های شهرتون تلفنی یا صفحات اجتماعی)

اقدامات بالا رو هم برای اعتراض به نابرابری 98 و تراز گیری مشترک انجام بدید.(بعد از به نتیجه رسیدن و اعلام نتایج 98 انوقت روی حق انتخاب تمرکز کنید فعلا الویت دست یابی به عدالت برای 98یا)*

----------


## METTIX

حرکت خوبیه 
واسه همه ی خبرگزاری ها باید بفرستیم

----------


## METTIX

همین الان یه نفر که رفته بود جلوی سازمان سنجش بهش جواب داده بودند که همینه که هست و برید به نماینده های مجلستون بگید و اینم گفتن ممکنه با این وضع اعتراضا اصلا سال بعد فقط واسه نظام جدید سوال بدن و نظام قدیمی ها هم باید همون کنکور رو بدن

----------


## Mysterious

*چرا این قضیه تموم نمیشه-_____-*

----------


## METTIX

> *چرا این قضیه تموم نمیشه-_____-*


تازه شروع شده 
بی خیال بشیم فاجعه اصلی وسطای مرداده یعنی زمان اعلام نتایج

----------


## V_buqs

> سلام
> مستند « ظلم به نظام‌قدیم آموزشی در کنکور 98 » 
>  جهت جلوگیری از فاجعه نشردهید.خودتون ببینید و قضاوت کنید حجمش هم کمه.فقط حوصله کنید و کامل ببینید چون سرنوشتتونه.
> بدون شک و هر تردیدی هرکس میگه نظام جدید خوندن به ضررتونه ،خودشون نظام جدید تمام.
> 
> Mostanadddddddd



 :Yahoo (4): 

من نظام قدیمم و میگم نظام جدید خوندن به  ضرره چون باید کلی محتوی و مطلب جدید بخونی 
تو چند ساله داری زیست خودتو میخونی هنوز 70 نزدیش اونوقت توی 1 سال چطوری میخایی تمام مطالبشو که به  کلللللللل عوض شده رو یاد بگیری؟  :Yahoo (1): 

لابد بعدش که نظام جدید کنکور دادی میایی میگی کمپین نه به  سهمیه بزنیم چون سهمیه ایی ها حقمو خوردن؟ یا میگی تو کنکور تغلب شد؟  :Yahoo (21): 

یا شایدم میگی خب من سال اولمه کنکور نظام جدید میدم با محتوی ش اشنا نبودم ایشالله سال بعد  :Yahoo (4):  سال بعدم دوباره میگی نه به سهمیه نه به تراز نه به  فلان  :Yahoo (21): 


داری خودتو بازی میدی عزیزم 

اینایم که طرفدار این هستن که نظام قدیمی ها نظام جدید کنکور بدن شک نکنین از این موسسه های کنکوری نون میخورن چون شما بخاید نظام جدید کنکور بدید قطعا کلی منبع باید بخرید که هرکدوم خدا تومن قیمتشونه 



همین نظام قدیم رو بخونین 
آدم اگه واقعا بخون بود همین 98 کارشو میکرد (در صورتی که کنکور سال دومتونه) اگر کنکور سوم به بالاتون بود که هیچ فقط دنبال بهونه ایید 


تمام  :Yahoo (4): 




=====ویرایش========= 

راستی بنظرم این فایل رو  نشر ندید چون سازنده ش میزاره تو رزومه ش  یا راحت باهاش خبرنگاری مسولی چیزی میشه خداتومن پول میزنه به جیب 

یا باهاش راحت میره اونور و خبرنگار میشه 


بعضیام هستن که تو لباس آدم خوب میان کار انجام میدن ولی با هدفی که تهش یه جا دیگه س و زمین تا آسمون فرق میکنه 



این نظرمه حالا دوست داشتید پخش کنین  :Yahoo (110):  :Yahoo (3):

----------


## meysam98

تراز مشترک بدن به خاک میریم

----------


## METTIX

> من نظام قدیمم و میگم نظام جدید خوندن به  ضرره چون باید کلی محتوی و مطلب جدید بخونی 
> تو چند ساله داری زیست خودتو میخونی هنوز 70 نزدیش اونوقت توی 1 سال چطوری میخایی تمام مطالبشو که به  کلللللللل عوض شده رو یاد بگیری؟ 
> 
> لابد بعدش که نظام جدید کنکور دادی میایی میگی کمپین نه به  سهمیه بزنیم چون سهمیه ایی ها حقمو خوردن؟ یا میگی تو کنکور تغلب شد؟ 
> 
> یا شایدم میگی خب من سال اولمه کنکور نظام جدید میدم با محتوی ش اشنا نبودم ایشالله سال بعد  سال بعدم دوباره میگی نه به سهمیه نه به تراز نه به  فلان 
> 
> 
> داری خودتو بازی میدی عزیزم 
> ...


همه چیو از جنبه منفیش نبیبن
اصلا دنبال این چیزا هم باشه 
مهم اینه خیلی شسته رفته و با مدرک داره میگه در حق نظام قدیما ظلم میشه و تراز مشترک دادن روش ناعادلانه ای است

----------


## Alireza...kh78

_بعضی نظام جدیدا خودشون معذرت میخام جر دادن تو تاپیک قدیما
حاجی خجالت بکشین 5 تا فیک میزنن میان کامنت میدن همشونم تازه ثبتنام
خجالت داره
قباحت داره
شرم کنین
نمیخام اسم ببرم خودتون میدونین_

----------


## V_buqs

> همه چیو از جنبه منفیش نبیبن
> اصلا دنبال این چیزا هم باشه 
> مهم اینه خیلی شسته رفته و با مدرک داره میگه در حق نظام قدیما ظلم میشه و تراز مشترک دادن روش ناعادلانه ای است


این درسته که خیلی بد میشه

ولی خب عاقلانه فکر کنین 
تراز مشترک ندن ظرفیت های رشته هام باید دو برابر بشه و تراز مشترک بدن به ضرر نظام قدیم 
کنکور نظام قدیم رو بردارن نظام جدید کنکور بدی  به نفع موسسه ها کنکوریه و باید کلی منبع جدید بخری که ضررشو تو میبینی و سودشو اونا و اونا هرروز دم کلفت تر از دیروز میشن 


در هر صورت نظام قدیمی ضرر میبینه 

بهترین حالتش اینه تراز جدا باشه و بری دانشگاه دیگه نمونی 
اگرم میخایی بمونی که دیگه به تراز چیکار داری برو نظام قدیم رو بخون واسه 99

----------


## V_buqs

> _بعضی نظام جدیدا خودشون معذرت میخام جر دادن تو تاپیک قدیما
> حاجی خجالت بکشین 5 تا فیک میزنن میان کامنت میدن همشونم تازه ثبتنام
> خجالت داره
> قباحت داره
> شرم کنین
> نمیخام اسم ببرم خودتون میدونین_



منو میگه بچه ها  :Yahoo (4):  


من نظام قدیم هستم عسیسم برو تاپیک ها و پستامو بخون متوجه میشی 

یکی از عادت ایرانی ها از روی جو نظردادنه  :Yahoo (4):  


یا از موسسه های کنکوری  پول میگیرن اونایی که یک موج عظیم راه انداختن و هی میگن نظام جدید کنکور بدیم چون به نفع موسسه هاست و کلی پول در میارن . و یا مامی و ددی (ننه بابا  :Yahoo (4):  ) شون پولدارن و این قیمت کتابا واسشون پول خوردم نیست

----------


## Alireza...kh78

_




 نوشته اصلی توسط V_buqs



منو میگه بچه ها  


من نظام قدیم هستم عسیسم برو تاپیک ها و پستامو بخون متوجه میشی 

یکی از عادت ایرانی ها از روی جو نظردادنه  


یا از موسسه های کنکوری  پول میگیرن اونایی که یک موج عظیم راه انداختن و هی میگن نظام جدید کنکور بدیم چون به نفع موسسه هاست و کلی پول در میارن . و یا مامی و ددی (ننه بابا  ) شون پولدارن و این قیمت کتابا واسشون پول خوردم نیست 


حاجی  چی میگی برا خودت
اونی ک هی داره لایکت میکنه  ک کارش حاد تره
من چکار 99 دارم



من مشکلم 98 هست 
گند زدن بما ک 97 اولین کنکورمون بود

جمع کنین باوا این چرت پرتا

من دنبال اینم
یکی بیاد بگه 
چ خاکی سرمون کنیم حداقل مرداد بگیم تلاشمون کردیم براش_

----------


## Mariyana

> من نظام قدیمم و میگم نظام جدید خوندن به  ضرره چون باید کلی محتوی و مطلب جدید بخونی 
> تو چند ساله داری زیست خودتو میخونی هنوز 70 نزدیش اونوقت توی 1 سال چطوری میخایی تمام مطالبشو که به  کلللللللل عوض شده رو یاد بگیری؟ 
> 
> لابد بعدش که نظام جدید کنکور دادی میایی میگی کمپین نه به  سهمیه بزنیم چون سهمیه ایی ها حقمو خوردن؟ یا میگی تو کنکور تغلب شد؟ 
> 
> یا شایدم میگی خب من سال اولمه کنکور نظام جدید میدم با محتوی ش اشنا نبودم ایشالله سال بعد  سال بعدم دوباره میگی نه به سهمیه نه به تراز نه به  فلان 
> 
> 
> داری خودتو بازی میدی عزیزم 
> ...


 اول از همه لطفا هر مخالف نظام قدیمی یه مدرک مستدل از نظام قدیم بودنش بزاره بعد نظر بده راجع بهش
دوم میشه بگی کدوم مطالب جدید دقیقا؟ریاضی و فیزیک تا اونجا خبر دارم قوانین فیزیک و ریاضی عوض نشده نظام جدید اضافه نداشته که فقط حذفیاته حالا چهارتا تمرین ساده و حتی متوسط عوضش مباحث سبک شده حتی اگه بحث منبع و هزینه اش باشه که منبع قدیم کامل تره زیستم که ببخشید فقط کافی کنکوری نه دبیرستان در حد پاس کردن خونده باشی اسونیشو بدونیزیست فقط 255 صفحه کمتر شده.255 صفحه خودت حسابشو بکن چقدر راحت تره و البته مرور و دوره و مطالب جدید که اضافه شده خیلی کمه بله زیست 70 قدیو زدن سخته اما جدید نه
در مورد هزینه من شخصا همه dvd ها تدریس و کتب هرکی خواست نظام قدیم(با ارائه مدرک) پیام بده براش لینکاشو میفرستم نهایت کتب کاغذی هم بگیرید انقدر اف میزارن از 600 تومن فکر نکنم بیشتر شه که اونم میشه راحت جور کرد
خیلی از نظام قدیما چند سال دور بودن الان لیسانس یا فوق هستند بعضیا سربازی و... به شما ربطی نداره که میخوان کنکور بدن و حقشونه که حق انتخاب باشه
نهایت همینطور که خیلی ها گفتن اگه بعضیا به خاطر هزینه یا هر دلیلی نمیخواند اوکی قدیمو بدن اما حق انتخاب باید بمونه اونیم مخالفه نظام جدیدیه که میدونه کم میاره نه قدیم شما از هر درس بگیر کم کردن چه مطالب جدیدی اضافه شده شما خبر دارید ما نه؟
برای نشر این ویدیو فقط میتونم بگم یه نظام جدید مخالفه چون میترسه اعتراضات تو نتایج 98 و حق انتخاب 99 تاثیر بزاره اقا میخواد معروف شه باشه حداقل حقو میگه شما چه نفعی میبری سکوت باشه؟
لطفا تایپیک رو به بی راهه نکشید و پست نزارید دیگه اینجا برای معترضانه خیلی نگران نظام قدیمید جداگونه تایپیک بزنید اونجا دلایلتون رو بگید

----------


## Ordijahannam

این اعتراضا واسه قدیمای۹۹ خیلی خوبه دیگه حداقل سنجش اونارو اذیت نمیکنه ها کُکا؟ :Yahoo (4): درست میگم؟

----------


## Juliette

بچه ها من با تضمین میگم اگر تک نظامه بشه بشدت قدیم ها ضرر میکنن.
متاسفانه مافیا کنکور بخاطر فروش سی دی و دی وی دی ها وکتابای ات و اشعالشون دارن توی تنوری می دمن که سرانجامش اتش زدن زندگی شماست.
اگر بهمین منوال پیش بره وو هرروز جلو سازمان تجمع داشته باشید و سیستم پرسشوپاسخو اشغال کنید احتمالا پرونده کنکور قدیم تا اخر تابستان بسته شه.
سنجیده کار کنید.

----------


## V_buqs

> اول از همه لطفا هر مخالف نظام قدیمی یه مدرک مستدل از نظام قدیم بودنش بزاره بعد نظر بده راجع بهش
> دوم میشه بگی کدوم مطالب جدید دقیقا؟ریاضی و فیزیک تا اونجا خبر دارم قوانین فیزیک و ریاضی عوض نشده نظام جدید اضافه نداشته که فقط حذفیاته حالا چهارتا تمرین ساده و حتی متوسط عوضش مباحث سبک شده حتی اگه بحث منبع و هزینه اش باشه که منبع قدیم کامل تره زیستم که ببخشید فقط کافی کنکوری نه دبیرستان در حد پاس کردن خونده باشی اسونیشو بدونیزیست فقط 255 صفحه کمتر شده.255 صفحه خودت حسابشو بکن چقدر راحت تره و البته مرور و دوره و مطالب جدید که اضافه شده خیلی کمه بله زیست 70 قدیو زدن سخته اما جدید نه
> در مورد هزینه من شخصا همه dvd ها تدریس و کتب هرکی خواست نظام قدیم(با ارائه مدرک) پیام بده براش لینکاشو میفرستم نهایت کتب کاغذی هم بگیرید انقدر اف میزارن از 600 تومن فکر نکنم بیشتر شه که اونم میشه راحت جور کرد
> خیلی از نظام قدیما چند سال دور بودن الان لیسانس یا فوق هستند بعضیا سربازی و... به شما ربطی نداره که میخوان کنکور بدن و حقشونه که حق انتخاب باشه
> نهایت همینطور که خیلی ها گفتن اگه بعضیا به خاطر هزینه یا هر دلیلی نمیخواند اوکی قدیمو بدن اما حق انتخاب باید بمونه اونیم مخالفه نظام جدیدیه که میدونه کم میاره نه قدیم شما از هر درس بگیر کم کردن چه مطالب جدیدی اضافه شده شما خبر دارید ما نه؟
> برای نشر این ویدیو فقط میتونم بگم یه نظام جدید مخالفه چون میترسه اعتراضات تو نتایج 98 و حق انتخاب 99 تاثیر بزاره اقا میخواد معروف شه باشه حداقل حقو میگه شما چه نفعی میبری سکوت باشه؟
> لطفا تایپیک رو به بی راهه نکشید و پست نزارید دیگه اینجا برای معترضانه خیلی نگران نظام قدیمید جداگونه تایپیک بزنید اونجا دلایلتون رو بگید




من بیام سن بزنم 50 سال تو فکر میکنی این سن منه؟  :Yahoo (4):  
فیک زیاده حتی معلوم نیست پشت این اکانت ماریانا چه شاه غلامی نشسته  :Yahoo (4): 
اون سنی که خورده مربوط میشه به وقتی که ثبت نام شده 
پستامو میتونی بخونی متوجه میشی  که نظام قدیمم 

یه چیز دیگه تو از سال 94 تا حالا هی داشتی میشه نمیشه میکردی تو پستات  :Yahoo (4):  
و دنبال منبع بودی اونموقع که همه چی ردیف بود تو دیگه چرا تا الان کشیده شدی؟  :Yahoo (4):  حالا کسی مثه من که 97 اولین کنکورش بوده یه چیزی 

بچه ها قضیه مشکوک نیست؟ این کاربر از قبل کنکور 97 افلاین بوده تا الان.
 معلوم نیست از کجا تغذیه میشه که یهو آنلاین میشه و کلییییی از اینکه 99 نظام جدید کنکور بدیم حمایت میکنه 



هر کس مسوول کار خودشه ولی حواستون باشه زیر موج و جو دادن این مدل آدم ها نرید

----------


## arshaa

> بچه ها من با تضمین میگم اگر تک نظامه بشه بشدت قدیم ها ضرر میکنن.
> متاسفانه مافیا کنکور بخاطر فروش سی دی و دی وی دی ها وکتابای ات و اشعالشون دارن توی تنوری می دمن که سرانجامش اتش زدن زندگی شماست.
> اگر بهمین منوال پیش بره وو هرروز جلو سازمان تجمع داشته باشید و سیستم پرسشوپاسخو اشغال کنید احتمالا پرونده کنکور قدیم تا اخر تابستان بسته شه.
> سنجیده کار کنید.


تو که نظام جدیدی اینحا چی میخوای برو سر وقت همون کتابای ابکیبت

----------


## Alireza...kh78

_




 نوشته اصلی توسط arshaa


تو که نظام جدیدی اینحا چی میخوای برو سر وقت همون کتابای ابکیبت


احسنت حاجی چجور میشه منم اعتراض بزنم؟_

----------


## hamed_habibi

:Yahoo (76):

----------


## arshaa

> بچه ها من با تضمین میگم اگر تک نظامه بشه بشدت قدیم ها ضرر میکنن.
> متاسفانه مافیا کنکور بخاطر فروش سی دی و دی وی دی ها وکتابای ات و اشعالشون دارن توی تنوری می دمن که سرانجامش اتش زدن زندگی شماست.
> اگر بهمین منوال پیش بره وو هرروز جلو سازمان تجمع داشته باشید و سیستم پرسشوپاسخو اشغال کنید احتمالا پرونده کنکور قدیم تا اخر تابستان بسته شه.
> سنجیده کار کنید.


تو که نظام جدیدی اینحا چی میخوای برو سر وقت همون کتابای ابکیبت

----------


## Mariyana

> من بیام سن بزنم 50 سال تو فکر میکنی این سن منه؟  
> فیک زیاده حتی معلوم نیست پشت این اکانت ماریانا چه شاه غلامی نشسته 
> اون سنی که خورده مربوط میشه به وقتی که ثبت نام شده 
> پستامو میتونی بخونی متوجه میشی  که نظام قدیمم 
> 
> یه چیز دیگه تو از سال 94 تا حالا هی داشتی میشه نمیشه میکردی تو پستات  
> و دنبال منبع بودی اونموقع که همه چی ردیف بود تو دیگه چرا تا الان کشیده شدی؟  حالا کسی مثه من که 97 اولین کنکورش بوده یه چیزی 
> 
> بچه ها قضیه مشکوک نیست؟ این کاربر از قبل کنکور 97 افلاین بوده تا الان.
> ...


من لیسانسمو هم گرفتم به خاطر همینم 98 یا 97 شرکت نکردم  و زندگی خودم به خودم مربوط بحث حق انتخابه کسی مجبور نیست جدیدو بده همون قدیمو بخونه
من تو تمام پست هام از زمان عضویت شما فقط یک پست رو بیار که تبلیغ یک موسسه باشه فقط یک پست.تنها تبلیغ که نه تعریفمم الا بوده که کاملا رایگانه
بازم میگم اگه نگرانید برای هزینه منابع و فکر میکنید به خاطر فروش محصولاتی این اعتراضاتو نظام قدیم ها دارند شما اسم موسسه و دبیر بگید من dvd لینکشو رایگان و کامل با جزوه بهتون بدم فعلا شما دارید جو میدید در جواب حرف و دلایل منطقی من جز هوچی گری و حاشیه چیزی نداشتید بگید

----------


## mohammad1397

> من لیسانسمو هم گرفتم به خاطر همینم 98 یا 97 شرکت نکردم  و زندگی خودم به خودم مربوط بحث حق انتخابه کسی مجبور نیست جدیدو بده همون قدیمو بخونه
> من تو تمام پست هام از زمان عضویت شما فقط یک پست رو بیار که تبلیغ یک موسسه باشه فقط یک پست.تنها تبلیغ که نه تعریفمم الا بوده که کاملا رایگانه
> بازم میگم اگه نگرانید برای هزینه منابع و فکر میکنید به خاطر فروش محصولاتی این اعتراضاتو نظام قدیم ها دارند شما اسم موسسه و دبیر بگید من dvd لینکشو رایگان و کامل با جزوه بهتون بدم فعلا شما دارید جو میدید در جواب حرف و دلایل منطقی من جز هوچی گری و حاشیه چیزی نداشتید بگید


شما مگه دارو نمیخوندی چطور الان میگی لیسانس !! والا این شما هستین که دارین التماس بقیه میکنین جدید ازمون بدن ولی بازم کسی تحویلتون نمیگیره حق انتخاب یه موضوع جداست و ربطی به عدالت سوالا نداره کسی که به عدالت سوالا ناراضی بوده کنکوری 99 نیست !! دنبال حقشه و ترازگیری جدا نه دنبال حق انتخاب برای سال بعد !!! اینقدر هم زیست زیست نکن اون مباحث حذف شده جزو مباحث ابکی نظام قدیم بوده و نمره اورترین مبحث

----------


## saj8jad

> سلام
> مستند « ظلم به نظام‌قدیم آموزشی در کنکور 98 » 
>  جهت جلوگیری از فاجعه نشردهید.خودتون ببینید و قضاوت کنید حجمش هم کمه.فقط حوصله کنید و کامل ببینید چون سرنوشتتونه.
> بدون شک و هر تردیدی هرکس میگه نظام جدید خوندن به ضررتونه ،خودشون نظام جدید تمام.
> 
> Mostanadddddddd


درود، همین الان اومدم تاپیکش رو بزنم که دیدم زودتر از من دست به کار شدید  :Yahoo (4): 

*برای دانلود مستند کلیک کنید »* *مستند ظلم به داوطلبان نظام قدیم آموزشی در کنکور سراسری 98*

----------


## mohammad1397

دوستان نظام قدیم کنکوری 98 الان بهترین راه هجوم همه جانبه به سیستم پاسخگویی سنجش و زنگ زدن به سنجشه اینا هم که میگن اگه اعتراضی بشه 99 تک نظامه میشه جفنگ گفتن حتما به نوع ترازگیری اعتراض کنین

----------


## LORD KORD

تو رو جان جدتون بحث حق انتخاب رو فعلاً وسط نکشید. بذارید حقمون تو کنکور امسال رو بگیریم فعلاً. برای تراز مشترک کمتر از 20 روز وقت داریم ولی برای حق انتخاب دوستانی که می خوان بمونن وقت هست برای پیگیری
در ضمن سازمان سنجش قطعاً چه قدر چغر و بدبدن بود نمیدونستم. اصلاً از اصولش پا پس نمی کشه. امروز یکی از بچه ها پرسیده بود تو سیستم اونا هم رک گفتن طبق اطلاعیه عمل می کنیم

----------


## V_buqs

> من لیسانسمو هم گرفتم به خاطر همینم 98 یا 97 شرکت نکردم  و زندگی خودم به خودم مربوط بحث حق انتخابه کسی مجبور نیست جدیدو بده همون قدیمو بخونه
> من تو تمام پست هام از زمان عضویت شما فقط یک پست رو بیار که تبلیغ یک موسسه باشه فقط یک پست.تنها تبلیغ که نه تعریفمم الا بوده که کاملا رایگانه
> بازم میگم اگه نگرانید برای هزینه منابع و فکر میکنید به خاطر فروش محصولاتی این اعتراضاتو نظام قدیم ها دارند شما اسم موسسه و دبیر بگید من dvd لینکشو رایگان و کامل با جزوه بهتون بدم فعلا شما دارید جو میدید در جواب حرف و دلایل منطقی من جز هوچی گری و حاشیه چیزی نداشتید بگید



شما 97 کنکور ندادی؟  :Yahoo (4): 
این تاپیک ها پس چیه؟ 

پکیج جهش 347 مکتبستان
بهترین مدرس برای شارش ، نوسان،تابع و مشتق و انتگرال ، دو فصل اخر پیش 2 شیمی
بهترین dvd فیزیک نظام قدیم  اینجا دنبال دریافت رایگان کتاب 30 سال هم بودید  :Yahoo (4): 
میانگین سن پشت کنکوری ها  و لیسانس های مشتاق به کنکور پزشکی اینجام نگران سن بالا بودن برای پشت کنکوری بودی  :Yahoo (4):  میخاستی پشت 97 بمونی

----------


## Mariyana

> شما مگه دارو نمیخوندی چطور الان میگی لیسانس !! والا این شما هستین که دارین التماس بقیه میکنین جدید ازمون بدن ولی بازم کسی تحویلتون نمیگیره حق انتخاب یه موضوع جداست و ربطی به عدالت سوالا نداره کسی که به عدالت سوالا ناراضی بوده کنکوری 99 نیست !! دنبال حقشه و ترازگیری جدا نه دنبال حق انتخاب برای سال بعد !!! اینقدر هم زیست زیست نکن اون مباحث حذف شده جزو مباحث ابکی نظام قدیم بوده و نمره اورترین مبحث


من هیچ وقت نگفتم دارو میخوندم میشه لطفا بگید کجا و کدوم پست؟تنها جایی یادمه موقع انتخاب رشته بوده که به بین الملل میخورده که نرفتم 
شما الان میشه بگید مشکلتون چیه؟این کلیپ نشون میده 98 مشکل داشته و باید درست بشه و تراز جدا و... تو همین راستا 99 حق انتخاب باشه تو پست هامم دقت کنید من نگفتم کنکوری 98 (نه 99) هستم
اگه میگید ابکی که قطعا خوب نخوندید اگه نظام قدیم هستید بعدم در مقیاس کلی اون حجم که بیشتر از یک کتاب کامل جدید میدونید چقدر وقت مرور و... میگیره؟
اصلا یه سری نظام قدیم مازوخیسم درن میخوان سخت تره رو بدن حق انتخاب دارن چون قبلا سنجش اینو تایید کرده و خیلی ها پارسال که 98 محرو مبودن به این هوا کتاب خریدن
بحثو هم نکشونید که منافع موسسات بازم میگم نظام قدیمی که فیلم اموزشی میخواد واسه هر درس نظام جدید از هر موسسه یا کلاس انلاین بگه تا خودم براش بفرستم کامل بی هزینه + کتاب های نظام جدید(کمک درسی درسیا رو که خود سایت تالیف کتب گذاشته)

----------


## Amirhossein-79

> تازه شروع شده 
> بی خیال بشیم فاجعه اصلی وسطای مرداده یعنی زمان اعلام نتایج


به نظر من اگر قراره اعتراضی هم بشه باید یه حرکت منطقی باشه نه از سر شو رو احساسات ، ولی کلا وقتی ما نمیدونیم دقیقا قراره چه اتفاقی برای رتبه ها و تراز ها ، اعتراض میشه یه کار بیهوده چرا که مطمئن باشید هیچ کدوم از سنجشی ها نمیان به درستی جواب بدن که قراره چه کار کنند.
شاید اینکارها وضع رو برای نظام قدیم های 99 بد تر کنه پس خواهشاً عقلانی تصمیم بگیرید و عمل کنید . ممنون

----------


## saj8jad

> تو رو جان جدتون بحث حق انتخاب رو فعلاً وسط نکشید. بذارید حقمون تو کنکور امسال رو بگیریم فعلاً. برای تراز مشترک کمتر از 20 روز وقت داریم ولی برای حق انتخاب دوستانی که می خوان بمونن وقت هست برای پیگیری
> در ضمن سازمان سنجش قطعاً چه قدر چغر و بدبدن بود نمیدونستم. اصلاً از اصولش پا پس نمی کشه. امروز یکی از بچه ها پرسیده بود تو سیستم اونا هم رک گفتن طبق اطلاعیه عمل می کنیم


کاملا موافقم
بچه هایی که خواهان حق انتخاب کنکور 99 هستید، فعلا چند روزی تمرکزتون رو روی کنکور 98 بزارید و شما هم باید کمک کنید تا حق بچه های کنکوری 98 ضایع نشه
همه باید کمک کنند

*فعالیت ها:
**1ـ تماس تلفنی با کارشناسان سازمان سنجش http://www.sanjesh.org/contactus.aspx
2ـ ارسال درخواست رگباری به سیستم پاسخگویی سایت سنجش http://request.sanjesh.org/noetrequest/login/
3ـ در جریان گذاشتن خبرگزاری ها جهت پیگیری موضوع
4ـ امضا کردن کمپین » https://my.farsnews.com/c/9545
5ـ آگاه کردن اعضای تاثیرگذار کمیسیون آموزش مجلس
6ـ و هر راه دیگری که فکر میکنید مفید هستش اقدام کنید*

----------


## Alireza...kh78

_




 نوشته اصلی توسط Amirhossein-79


به نظر من اگر قراره اعتراضی هم بشه باید یه حرکت منطقی باشه نه از سر شو رو احساسات ، ولی کلا وقتی ما نمیدونیم دقیقا قراره چه اتفاقی برای رتبه ها و تراز ها ، اعتراض میشه یه کار بیهوده چرا که مطمئن باشید هیچ کدوم از سنجشی ها نمیان به درستی جواب بدن که قراره چه کار کنند.
شاید اینکارها وضع رو برای نظام قدیم های 99 بد تر کنه پس خواهشاً عقلانی تصمیم بگیرید و عمل کنید . ممنون


تو ک تا دیذوز نظام جدید بودی

خجالت بکشین با اون تاریخ عضویت  
چرا حال مارو درک نمیکنین نامرداا_

----------


## Alireza...kh78

_




 نوشته اصلی توسط saj8jad


کاملا موافقم
بچه هایی که خواهان حق انتخاب کنکور 99 هستید، فعلا چند روزی تمرکزتون رو روی کنکور 98 بزارید و شما هم باید کمک کنید تا حق بچه های کنکوری 98 ضایع نشه
همه باید کمک کنند

فعالیت ها:
1ـ تماس تلفنی با کارشناسان سازمان سنجش سازمان سنجش آموزش کشور
2ـ ارسال درخواست رگباری به سیستم پاسخگویی سایت سنجش سیستم ارسال درخواست
3ـ در جریان گذاشتن خبرگزاری ها جهت پیگیری موضوع
4ـ امضا کردن کمپین » https://my.farsnews.com/c/9545
5ـ آگاه کردن اعضای تاثیرگذار کمیسیون آموزش مجلس
6ـ و هر راه دیگری که فکر میکنید مفید هستش اقدام کنید



سجاد یک پست بزرگ بزن برا این_

----------


## saj8jad

> _
> 
> سجاد یک پست بزرگ بزن برا این_


همین تاپیک خوبه دوست عزیز
فقط استارتر محترم پست اول رو ویرایش کن و متن زیر رو ضمیمه پستت کن @Mariyana

*فعالیت ها:
**1ـ تماس تلفنی با کارشناسان سازمان سنجش سازمان سنجش آموزش کشور
2ـ ارسال درخواست رگباری به سیستم پاسخگویی سایت سنجش سیستم ارسال درخواست
3ـ در جریان گذاشتن خبرگزاری ها جهت پیگیری موضوع
4ـ امضا کردن کمپین » https://my.farsnews.com/c/9545
5ـ آگاه کردن اعضای تاثیرگذار کمیسیون آموزش مجلس
6ـ و هر راه دیگری که فکر میکنید مفید هستش اقدام کنید*

----------


## Amirhossein-79

> _
> 
> تو ک تا دیذوز نظام جدید بودی
> 
> خجالت بکشین با اون تاریخ عضویت  
> چرا حال مارو درک نمیکنین نامرداا_





چرا یه مقدار از مغزتون کمک نمی گیرید دوست عزیز !!!!!!   اولین تاپیک با عنوان "قربانی هایی به نام نظام قدیم" رو من تو این سایت زدم و از کلی نظام جدیدی توهین شنیدم . واقعا یه مقدار فکر کردن هم خوبه واقعا!!! ثانیاً شما به مطلبی که من میگم نگاه کن نه به تاریخ عضویت ...
واقعا خجالت آوره  :Yahoo (21):  :Yahoo (31):

----------


## Alireza...kh78

_




 نوشته اصلی توسط Amirhossein-79


چرا یه مقدار از مغزتون کمک نمی گیرید دوست عزیز !!!!!!   اولین تاپیک با عنوان "قربانی هایی به نام نظام قدیم" رو من تو این سایت زدم و از کلی نظام جدیدی توهین شنیدم . واقعا یه مقدار فکر کردن هم خوبه واقعا!!! ثانیاً شما به مطلبی که من میگم نگاه کن نه به تاریخ عضویت ...
واقعا خجالت آوره 


من نمیخام بحث حاشیه بکشونم  ولی اگه نظام قدیمم باشی داری پرونده 99 باز میکنی درحالی ک ما داریم اخرین نفسامون تو 98 مبکشیم_

----------


## Amirhossein-79

> _
> 
> من نمیخام بحث حاشیه بکشونم  ولی اگه نظام قدیمم باشی داری پرونده 99 باز میکنی درحالی ک ما داریم اخرین نفسامون تو 98 مبکشیم_


98 هرچیزی که از آب در اومده دیگه تموم شده اگر یه مقدار واقع بین بودید متوجه میشدید کنکور 98 وقتی شما ساعت 12:10 از سرجلسه بلند شدید و به سمت در خروجی حوزه رفتید به اتمام رسیده ... دیروز من نوشتم یه عده بدشون اومد و تاپیک حذف شد ! تلاش یه عده برای 98 دقیقا مثل فردیه که فرزندش مرده ولی نمیخاد باور کنه اون دیگه زنده نیست و با خاطراتش داره تو سر و مغز خودش میزنه همین !  ... حالا ادامه بدید ... ببنیم به کجا میرسید ... البته پایانش خیلی واضحه ... مثل قهرمان ها از میان گرد و غبار خارج میشید و میگید ما تلاشمونو کردیم ولی نشد  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## METTIX

> 98 هرچیزی که از آب در اومده دیگه تموم شده اگر یه مقدار واقع بین بودید متوجه میشدید کنکور 98 وقتی شما ساعت 12:10 از سرجلسه بلند شدید و به سمت در خروجی حوزه رفتید به اتمام رسیده ... دیروز من نوشتم یه عده بدشون اومد و تاپیک حذف شد ! تلاش یه عده برای 98 دقیقا مثل فردیه که فرزندش مرده ولی نمیخاد باور کنه اون دیگه زنده نیست و با خاطراتش داره تو سر و مغز خودش میزنه همین !  ... حالا ادامه بدید ... ببنیم به کجا میرسید ... البته پایانش خیلی واضحه ... مثل قهرمان ها از میان گرد و غبار خارج میشید و میگید ما تلاشمونو کردیم ولی نشد


تموم نشده 
مثل منفعل ها نمیشینیم یه جا هیچ اعتراضی نکنیم 
تا اونجایی ک قانون کشور اجازه میده اعتراض میکنیم 
نهایتش اینه که به اعتراضمون جواب ندن 
ولی وجدانمون راحته که حداقل مثل بز ننشتسیم یه گوشه و هرچیزی اونا گفتن بگیم چشم
شما هم نمیخواد فاز نصیحت برداری

----------


## Alireza...kh78

_




 نوشته اصلی توسط Amirhossein-79


98 هرچیزی که از آب در اومده دیگه تموم شده اگر یه مقدار واقع بین بودید متوجه میشدید کنکور 98 وقتی شما ساعت 12:10 از سرجلسه بلند شدید و به سمت در خروجی حوزه رفتید به اتمام رسیده ... دیروز من نوشتم یه عده بدشون اومد و تاپیک حذف شد ! تلاش یه عده برای 98 دقیقا مثل فردیه که فرزندش مرده ولی نمیخاد باور کنه اون دیگه زنده نیست و با خاطراتش داره تو سر و مغز خودش میزنه همین !  ... حالا ادامه بدید ... ببنیم به کجا میرسید ... البته پایانش خیلی واضحه ... مثل قهرمان ها از میان گرد و غبار خارج میشید و میگید ما تلاشمونو کردیم ولی نشد 


مثال تو هم مثل ادمیه ک خانواده ای م بچه اش از دست داده میگه عیب نداره دوباره بچه دار بشین
ببینین منم سال 99  باز بجه ام به دنیا میاد://///
فقط شعله های اتشو زیاد کن:/


چی به سر وجدان مرذم اومد (_

----------


## Mysterious

*من واقعا درگیر دو چیزم
الان اعتراض کنیم به تراز مشترک میگن مگه کارنامه ها اومده؟
بعد نتایج اعتراض کنیم میگن کارنامه ها اومده
یجورایی ۲ سر باخته*

----------


## Amirhossein-79

> تموم نشده 
> مثل منفعل ها نمیشینیم یه جا هیچ اعتراضی نکنیم 
> تا اونجایی ک قانون کشور اجازه میده اعتراض میکنیم 
> نهایتش اینه که به اعتراضمون جواب ندن 
> ولی وجدانمون راحته که حداقل مثل بز ننشتسیم یه گوشه و هرچیزی اونا گفتن بگیم چشم
> شما هم نمیخواد فاز نصیحت برداری



چشم ، من غلط بکنم فاز نصیحت بردارم :Y (725):  من تصمیم گرفتم درباره این مسئله سکوت کنم ولی خب این مطلبا که نوشتم خدارو شکر سندیت داره و پاک نمیشه ... :Y (661):

----------


## bbehzad

تودرس شیمی به نظام قدیما 18تا مسایله دادن به نظام جدیدا چندتا دادن؟

----------


## bbehzad

من فکر میکنم سازمان سنجش سربحث تعویق کلا بانظام قدیما لج افتاد.اخه چراباید سوالارو چینششو عوض کنه.کسی که کنکور 97 اولین کنکورش بود حق داشت فرصت برابری داشته باشه.

----------


## bbehzad

باتوجه به حجم بیشتر مطاابی که نظام قدیما میخونن باید درصد بالاتری میزدن چرا اینطور نشد؟منظورم اینه تمام مباحثو کاملتر میخوندن.

----------


## msperouz

سلام دوستان من هم درخواستمو برای سنجش ارسال کردم . دوستانی که میخوان درخواست بفرستن برن سایت سنجش اول ثبت نام کنن بعد از قسمت ارسال درخواست پیامشونو بفرستن 
دوستان واقعا یه تلاشی بکنید که بعدن شرمنده خودتون نشید که چرا ...

با سلام خدمت شما و سازمان محترم سنجش طبق اطلاعيه داده شده در مورد تراز دهي مشترك بسياري از داوطلبان نظام قديم ضرر خواهند كرد چرا كه تنها نيمي از سوالات به صورت مشترك بوده و باقي سوالات به صورت غير مشترك و با ضريب سختي متفاوت بوده به طوري كه اكثر دبيران مطرح و صاحب نظران نظري مبتني بر سختي بيشتر سوالات داوطلبان نظام قديم داشته و ترازدهي مشترك را ناعدالتي ميدانند همانگونه كه داوطلبان نظام قديم اين نوع تراز دهي را به ضرر خود ميدانند با تشكر از شما من به عنوان يك داوطلب نظام قديم از سازمان محترم سنجش خواستارم كه در تراز دهي دقت بيشتري به خرج داده و از راه هاي پيچيده تر كه عدالت را تا حد زيادي برقرار ميكند استفاده كنند و تنها به درصد داوطلبان دونظام كه سوالات متفاوت و با سطح سختي و شرايط متفاوت را داشته اكتفا نكند .

----------


## happy boy

*راستی:
1_دهه هشتاد هم یه کنکور مث کنکورامسال دودفترچه ودوتانظام داشت فکرکنم.اون سال چطورمحاسبه شد؟تراز مشترک یاجدا؟؟
2_آزمونای سنجش چطور؟*

----------


## amureza

> سلام دوستان من هم درخواستمو برای سنجش ارسال کردم . دوستانی که میخوان درخواست بفرستن برن سایت سنجش اول ثبت نام کنن بعد از قسمت ارسال درخواست پیامشونو بفرستن 
> دوستان واقعا یه تلاشی بکنید که بعدن شرمنده خودتون نشید که چرا ...
> 
> با سلام خدمت شما و سازمان محترم سنجش طبق اطلاعيه داده شده در مورد تراز دهي مشترك بسياري از داوطلبان نظام قديم ضرر خواهند كرد چرا كه تنها نيمي از سوالات به صورت مشترك بوده و باقي سوالات به صورت غير مشترك و با ضريب سختي متفاوت بوده به طوري كه اكثر دبيران مطرح و صاحب نظران نظري مبتني بر سختي بيشتر سوالات داوطلبان نظام قديم داشته و ترازدهي مشترك را ناعدالتي ميدانند همانگونه كه داوطلبان نظام قديم اين نوع تراز دهي را به ضرر خود ميدانند با تشكر از شما من به عنوان يك داوطلب نظام قديم از سازمان محترم سنجش خواستارم كه در تراز دهي دقت بيشتري به خرج داده و از راه هاي پيچيده تر كه عدالت را تا حد زيادي برقرار ميكند استفاده كنند و تنها به درصد داوطلبان دونظام كه سوالات متفاوت و با سطح سختي و شرايط متفاوت را داشته اكتفا نكند .


نیمی از سوالات مشترک بوده ؟؟

----------


## amureza

> باتوجه به حجم بیشتر مطاابی که نظام قدیما میخونن باید درصد بالاتری میزدن چرا اینطور نشد؟منظورم اینه تمام مباحثو کاملتر میخوندن.


سلام
به شما یه جزوه ده صفحه ای بدن و به دیگری یه کتاب سیصد صفحه ای ( در حالی که درس های دیگه ای هم دارید برای خوندن ، که اونا هم اغلب همین شرایط برقراره ) بعد سوالا رو از جزوه ی شما بدن ، واقعا انتظار دارید طرف مقابل بهتر ج بده ؟

----------


## amureza

> *من واقعا درگیر دو چیزم
> الان اعتراض کنیم به تراز مشترک میگن مگه کارنامه ها اومده؟
> بعد نتایج اعتراض کنیم میگن کارنامه ها اومده
> یجورایی ۲ سر باخته*


گاهی آدم قبل از افتادن یه اتفاق ناخوشایند وقتی با عقل و منطق میدونه عادلانه نیست باید جلوشو بگیره نیازی نیست نتیجه ها بیاد تا بدونیم دو‌تا ازمون غیر یکسان نتایج یکسانی نخواهد داشت .

----------


## Mysterious

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط amureza


گاهی آدم قبل از افتادن یه اتفاق ناخوشایند وقتی با عقل و منطق میدونه عادلانه نیست باید جلوشو بگیره نیازی نیست نتیجه ها بیاد تا بدونیم دو‌تا ازمون غیر یکسان نتایج یکسانی نخواهد داشت .


خب شما بگید مطمئن باشید همونو میگن*

----------


## smza

همین الان شمردم ۱۹ تاش مسئله بود که ۸تاش فوق سخت بود.(شیمی نظام جدید)
پ ن: اینقدر نکوبید تو سر سوالای نظام جدید. والا سطح سوالات مثل هم بوده. توی حفظیات شیمی هم طراح کنکور دام گذاشته بود تا هرکسی نتونه بزنه. مسائلش رو هم من از ‌وقت ریاضی و فیزیک زدم تا تونستم حلش کنم؛ بخاطر همین ریاضی و فیزیکم ۱۰۰ نشد.
حالا هی بگید شیمی قدیم سوالات محاسباتیش بیشتر و سخت تر بوده :/
بقیه درسها هم همینطوره...

----------


## smza

اصلا چرا باید یه سوال تاریخ ادبیات شمارشی بدن که اونم توی کتاب نباشه؟
چرا زمین شناسی از ایا میدانید سوال دادن؟
چرا کلید ریاضی و زیست غلطه؟
چرا کل سوالای عمومی سلیقه ایه؟(بخصوص قرابت ادبیات و ریدینگ های زبان)
و...
فکر نکنید برای ما نظام جدیدا کنکور ایده الی بوده.
هرچی بوده برای همه همین بوده و از این نظر داوطلبا فرقی ندارن

----------


## happy boy

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط happy boy


راستی:
1_دهه هشتاد هم یه کنکور مث کنکورامسال دودفترچه ودوتانظام داشت فکرکنم.اون سال چطورمحاسبه شد؟تراز مشترک یاجدا؟؟
2_آزمونای سنجش چطور؟


؟؟*

----------


## sis.b

این فیلمه رو یه جایی مث اپارات بزارین منم بتونم ببینم دان نمیشه

----------


## hisoka

> همین الان شمردم ۱۹ تاش مسئله بود که ۸تاش فوق سخت بود.(شیمی نظام جدید)
> پ ن: اینقدر نکوبید تو سر سوالای نظام جدید. والا سطح سوالات مثل هم بوده. توی حفظیات شیمی هم طراح کنکور دام گذاشته بود تا هرکسی نتونه بزنه. مسائلش رو هم من از ‌وقت ریاضی و فیزیک زدم تا تونستم حلش کنم؛ بخاطر همین ریاضی و فیزیکم ۱۰۰ نشد.
> حالا هی بگید شیمی قدیم سوالات محاسباتیش بیشتر و سخت تر بوده :/
> بقیه درسها هم همینطوره...





> اصلا چرا باید یه سوال تاریخ ادبیات شمارشی بدن که اونم توی کتاب نباشه؟
> چرا زمین شناسی از ایا میدانید سوال دادن؟
> چرا کلید ریاضی و زیست غلطه؟
> چرا کل سوالای عمومی سلیقه ایه؟(بخصوص قرابت ادبیات و ریدینگ های زبان)
> و...
> فکر نکنید برای ما نظام جدیدا کنکور ایده الی بوده.
> هرچی بوده برای همه همین بوده و از این نظر داوطلبا فرقی ندارن


حالا تو تا صبح بگو اگه کسی شنیییید  :Yahoo (23):  داداش فایده نداره که نداره ولشون کن 
الان منم میتونم درمورد دینی ریاضی نظام جدید کلیییی بنویسم 
ولی چه فایده  :Yahoo (76):  سازمان سنجش کارشو میکنه 





> _بعضی نظام جدیدا خودشون معذرت میخام جر دادن تو تاپیک قدیما
> حاجی خجالت بکشین 5 تا فیک میزنن میان کامنت میدن همشونم تازه ثبتنام
> خجالت داره
> قباحت داره
> شرم کنین
> نمیخام اسم ببرم خودتون میدونین_


هرجا ببینیم لازمه نظر میدیم به کسی هم ارتباطی نداره چشاتو باز کنی اسم سایت انجمن کنکوره نه انجمن نظام قدیم ها  :Yahoo (76):  باند بازیش نکنید

----------


## Ali_Alfred

دوستان عزیز یه مطلبی رو دقت داشته باشید که اصلا بحث سر این نیست که کنکور واسه کدوم گروه راحت بوده واسه کدوم سخت

بحث اصلی سراینه که یه کنکور نبوده که بخواد تراز یکسان گرفته بشه و گرفتن تراز یکسان بالاخره ناعدالتیه

با این حرف مشکلی ندارید دیگه؟؟؟

----------


## Alireza...kh78

_




 نوشته اصلی توسط Ali_Alfred


دوستان عزیز یه مطلبی رو دقت داشته باشید که اصلا بحث سر این نیست که کنکور واسه کدوم گروه راحت بوده واسه کدوم سخت

بحث اصلی سراینه که یه کنکور نبوده که بخواد تراز یکسان گرفته بشه و گرفتن تراز یکسان بالاخره ناعدالتیه

با این حرف مشکلی ندارید دیگه؟؟؟


قربون ادم چیز فهم_

----------


## bbehzad

> دوستان عزیز یه مطلبی رو دقت داشته باشید که اصلا بحث سر این نیست که کنکور واسه کدوم گروه راحت بوده واسه کدوم سخت
> 
> بحث اصلی سراینه که یه کنکور نبوده که بخواد تراز یکسان گرفته بشه و گرفتن تراز یکسان بالاخره ناعدالتیه
> 
> با این حرف مشکلی ندارید دیگه؟؟؟


دقیقا درسته ونکته مهمتراینه که سنجش باید بتونه عدالتو رعایت کنه.

----------


## Letsgo

> دوستان عزیز یه مطلبی رو دقت داشته باشید که اصلا بحث سر این نیست که کنکور واسه کدوم گروه راحت بوده واسه کدوم سخت
> 
> بحث اصلی سراینه که یه کنکور نبوده که بخواد تراز یکسان گرفته بشه و گرفتن تراز یکسان بالاخره ناعدالتیه
> 
> با این حرف مشکلی ندارید دیگه؟؟؟


*
دوست عزیز تراز جدا دادن غیر ممکنه مثالشم قبلا زدم شما فکر کن به همه فامیلات بگی بیان نظام قدیم امتحان بدن همرو هم منفی 33 بزنن که تراز من بره بالا!! خوب این دیگه چه معیار سنجشیه؟؟؟؟ سازمان سنجش سوال مشترک میده که تراز جداگانه نده.*

----------


## bbehzad

> *
> دوست عزیز تراز جدا دادن غیر ممکنه مثالشم قبلا زدم شما فکر کن به همه فامیلات بگی بیان نظام قدیم امتحان بدن همرو هم منفی 33 بزنن که تراز من بره بالا!! خوب این دیگه چه معیار سنجشیه؟؟؟؟ سازمان سنجش سوال مشترک میده که تراز جداگانه نده.*


دوست عزیز حرفت درصورتی درسته که سطح سوالا یکی باشه نه اینطوری

----------


## parsa01

کاری با غلط یا درست بودن حرفتون ندارم اما منطقی باشید سنجش چن روزی هست که تصحیح اوراقو شروع کرده و وارد نرم افزار کرده و نهایتا هفته دیگه همه اوراق تصحیح میشن و میمونه میانگین گیری و... در کل واقعا وقتی نیست برای اعتراض ، فقط خودتونو عذاب میدین چون فایده ای برای امسال نداره ولی به قول سجاد واسه حق انتخاب ۹۹ و ... میتونین اعتراض کنین

----------


## erfan1st

*خوش اومدی جایی که ,  کسی نییییست..!!

*

----------


## parsa01

> اصلا چرا باید یه سوال تاریخ ادبیات شمارشی بدن که اونم توی کتاب نباشه؟
> چرا زمین شناسی از ایا میدانید سوال دادن؟
> چرا کلید ریاضی و زیست غلطه؟
> چرا کل سوالای عمومی سلیقه ایه؟(بخصوص قرابت ادبیات و ریدینگ های زبان)
> و...
> فکر نکنید برای ما نظام جدیدا کنکور ایده الی بوده.
> هرچی بوده برای همه همین بوده و از این نظر داوطلبا فرقی ندارن


به نظرت اون سوال دنباله که کلید غلط بود رو درست میکنن؟

----------


## gloria1370

> من نظام قدیمم و میگم نظام جدید خوندن به  ضرره چون باید کلی محتوی و مطلب جدید بخونی 
> تو چند ساله داری زیست خودتو میخونی هنوز 70 نزدیش اونوقت توی 1 سال چطوری میخایی تمام مطالبشو که به  کلللللللل عوض شده رو یاد بگیری؟ 
> 
> لابد بعدش که نظام جدید کنکور دادی میایی میگی کمپین نه به  سهمیه بزنیم چون سهمیه ایی ها حقمو خوردن؟ یا میگی تو کنکور تغلب شد؟ 
> 
> یا شایدم میگی خب من سال اولمه کنکور نظام جدید میدم با محتوی ش اشنا نبودم ایشالله سال بعد  سال بعدم دوباره میگی نه به سهمیه نه به تراز نه به  فلان 
> 
> 
> داری خودتو بازی میدی عزیزم 
> ...


من اول طرفدار دو کنگوری بودم ولی به نظرمن عدالت رعایت نمیشه مگر با یک گنکور یک نوع سوال حالا این دیگه مشکل خود ماست که برسونیم یا نه....امسال واقعا اوضاع بد شد با دو تا کنکور و دو نوع سوال غیر هم سطح ....

----------


## V_buqs

> من اول طرفدار دو کنگوری بودم ولی به نظرمن عدالت رعایت نمیشه مگر با یک گنکور یک نوع سوال حالا این دیگه مشکل خود ماست که برسونیم یا نه....امسال واقعا اوضاع بد شد با دو تا کنکور و دو نوع سوال غیر هم سطح ....


اره خب خلاصه ش اینه که در هر حالتی ضررش واسه نظام قدیمه 
نظام جدید بده باید کلی هزینه کنه و کلی مطلب جدید یاد بگیره 
نظام قدیم بده مشکل غیر هم سطح بودن پیش میاد و بحث تراز

----------


## Zahra77

*
واقعا دیگه استرس گرفتم  
حتی بیشتر از شب کنکور *

----------


## smza

> *خوش اومدی جایی که ,  کسی نییییست..!!
> 
> *





> به نظرت اون سوال دنباله که کلید غلط بود رو درست میکنن؟


قطعا درست میشه. اون سوال ادبیات هم حتما حذفه

----------


## parsa01

> قطعا درست میشه. اون سوال ادبیات هم حتما حذفه


اون سوال ادبیات رو فک نکنم چون سنجش میگه خوب نخوندین و باید غلط میگرفتین ولی سوال دنباله اولین سوال بود که حل کردم و گفتم ایول چه سریع بدست اوردم :Yahoo (43):  حیفه اگر درست نکنن ، حالا اگه نظام قدیمی ها ( بعضیاشون ) بودن شروع میکردن کمپین درست کردن که دارن از قصد کلید غلط میدن برای تخریب ما و چن تا مشاورنما هم میگفتن ما پشتتونیم :Yahoo (76):

----------


## smza

> اون سوال ادبیات رو فک نکنم چون سنجش میگه خوب نخوندین و باید غلط میگرفتین ولی سوال دنباله اولین سوال بود که حل کردم و گفتم ایول چه سریع بدست اوردم حیفه اگر درست نکنن ، حالا اگه نظام قدیمی ها ( بعضیاشون ) بودن شروع میکردن کمپین درست کردن که دارن از قصد کلید غلط میدن برای تخریب ما و چن تا مشاورنما هم میگفتن ما پشتتونیم


از کجا پرسیدی که این جوابو بهت دادن؟

----------


## erfan1st

*حالا واقعا نظام جدیدا خیلی بالاتر زدن؟؟؟ یا نه؟*

----------


## shaqayeq.mousavi

_




 نوشته اصلی توسط erfan1st


حالا واقعا نظام جدیدا خیلی بالاتر زدن؟؟؟ یا نه؟


نه بابا دارن الکی شلوغش میکنن . اگر بخوای زمان رو در نظر بگیری میبینی نظام قدیما بیشتر از 7 برابر نظام جدیدا وقت مطالعه داشتن . کسی که وقت نکرده کنکورشو بخونه حالا سوالا آسون هم بیاد بلد نیست جواب بده_

----------


## parsa01

> _
> 
> نه بابا دارن الکی شلوغش میکنن . اگر بخوای زمان رو در نظر بگیری میبینی نظام قدیما بیشتر از 7 برابر نظام جدیدا وقت مطالعه داشتن . کسی که وقت نکرده کنکورشو بخونه حالا سوالا آسون هم بیاد بلد نیست جواب بده_


سلام خانم موسوی تابستون پیش یادمه شما رو تو تاپیک بهترین کتاب زیست دوازدهم ،نظام جدید بودین دیگه ؟ زیستتوت خیلی خوب بود، چن زدین

----------


## shaqayeq.mousavi

_




 نوشته اصلی توسط parsa01


سلام خانم موسوی تابستون پیش یادمه شما رو تو تاپیک بهترین کتاب زیست دوازدهم ،نظام جدید بودین دیگه ؟ زیستتوت خیلی خوب بود، چن زدین


سلام بله خودم هستم.
درصدا که نیومده خودمم بعد کنکور نرفتم سراغ درصد گرفتن ...
راستش برای من مشکلی پیش اومد که مجبور شدم از کنکور صرف نظر کنم ولی به هیچ وجه به علت ضعف زیست نبود . همچنان هم توی گروه های رفع اشکال فعالیت دارم ولی خب خیلی ها همین سوالو میپرسن_

----------


## parsa01

> _
> 
> سلام بله خودم هستم.
> درصدا که نیومده خودمم بعد کنکور نرفتم سراغ درصد گرفتن ...
> راستش برای من مشکلی پیش اومد که مجبور شدم از کنکور صرف نظر کنم ولی به هیچ وجه به علت ضعف زیست نبود . همچنان هم توی گروه های رفع اشکال فعالیت دارم ولی خب خیلی ها همین سوالو میپرسن_


کنکور دادین دیگه؟ انشالا موفق باشین

----------


## DR._.ALI

به نظرم با این وضعیت باید کنکور سال بعد رو فقط نظام جدید برگزار کنن که هیچکس ضرر نکنه.واقعا با این روال یه فاجعه ی تاریخی داره اتفاق میفته و اگه فقط نظام جدید برگزار کنن هیچکس ضرر نمیکنه.نظام قدیم ها هم جلوی ضرر رو از هر وقت که بگیرید منفعته با این وضعیت افتضاح سال دیگه هم همین مسخره بازیا رو خواهید داشت.بهتره سنجش از سال دیگه فقط یه کنکور برگزار کنه تا هم تکلیف نظام قدیما دیگه مشخص شه هم ظلم نشه بهشون

----------


## bahram777

بهترین کار برگزاری یک نوع کنکور و اونهم فقط نظام جدید در سال 99 هستش.امکان برقراری عدالت در سوالات و شرایط آزمون وجود نداره.

----------


## Sanaz18

> _
> 
> نه بابا دارن الکی شلوغش میکنن . اگر بخوای زمان رو در نظر بگیری میبینی نظام قدیما بیشتر از 7 برابر نظام جدیدا وقت مطالعه داشتن . کسی که وقت نکرده کنکورشو بخونه حالا سوالا آسون هم بیاد بلد نیست جواب بده_


شما که میگی کنکورت از دست دادی به چه حقی درمورد بقیه قضاوت میکنی؟از رضا بابایی و مصلایی و اریان حیدری بیشتر متوجهی؟

----------


## shaqayeq.mousavi

_




 نوشته اصلی توسط Sanaz18


شما که میگی کنکورت از دست دادی به چه حقی درمورد بقیه قضاوت میکنی؟از رضا بابایی و مصلایی و اریان حیدری بیشتر متوجهی؟


اولا که اگر شخصی اختیار حرف زدنشو داشته باشه فهمیده تره . 


دوم این که ملاک درک و کلا شعورمن شما نیستید! که بخواید با یه پیام به من چیزی رو بفهمونید 
سومن این که حق و حقوق من رو شما تعیین نمیکنید.
چهارم این که من کسی رو قضاوت نکردم که اینجوری جوش میارید چه برسه که شما باشید . 
پنجم این که توی حرفم هیچ ایرادی نمیبینم ... تنها گفتم ملاک فقط سوالات نیست  . به زمان هم برمیگرده . اگر این کنکور از جهاتی برای نظام قدیم ناعادلانه بوده برای نظام جدید هم بوده . 
ششم این که من اگر کنکورم رو از دست دادم دلایلم شخصی بوده و لزومی نمیبینم برای کسی توضیح بدم تا به من اعلام کنه به قول شما متوجهم یا نه... یا این که منو با خودش یا دیگران مقایسه کنه . 
هفتم و مهم تر از همه : کلا با بحث مخالفم و توی مدتی که توی انجمن حضور دارم ازش دوری کردم . این پیامو ریپلی نکنید اگر هر مشکلی با من داشتید تشریف ببرید به ناظر بخش یا مدیر فروم اطلاع بدید ._

----------


## Khali

من نظام جدیدم اما تا جایی که اطلاع دارم
بچه های قدیم ضرر کردن!
حتی اگه تراز جداگانه باشه بازم ضرر کردن!
واقعا سطح سوالات نظام جدید و اون مشکلات و موارد افتضاح موجود در کنکور نظام قدیم با هیچ چیزی جبران نمیشه
امیدوارم با تراز جدا، ضرر بچه های قدیم کاهش پیدا کنه
به امید عدالت برای همهء بچه های زحمت کش کشور

----------


## sina_u

چند تا نظام جدیدی هستن چپ و راست میرن تو تاپیک هایی که بچه های نظام قدیم میزنن برای مطالبه حقشون خوشمزگی میکنن و خودشونو دانشمند فرض می کنن.
اگه امسال قبول شدن که شانس آوردن.
وگرنه سال بعد وقتی نظام قدیمی ها کنکور نظام جدید دادن باید دید همینقدر خوشمزگی میکنن.

----------


## mohammad1397

> سبطی مشاعیروشو از دست داده میگه لنگری تراز بندی میکنن.مردتیکه شل مغز.


فکرش هم نمیکردم در این حد بچه ها ساده گیر اورده باشه که با وجود اطلاعیه شفاف سنجش درباره ترازدهی بازم اراجیفش درباره لنگر تکرار کنه تاسف اینه یه عده ساده لوح هم حرفاش باور میکنن  و مدام دکتر دکتر و استاد استاد میکنن

----------


## sina_hp

*اصلا کی گفته يه شخصی که چندین سال قبل کنکور داده و الان سنش نزدیک 27 یا 28 سال هست و می خواد کنکور مجدد بده باید تا این اندازه دروغ پراکنی کنه اصلا هیچ ظلمی به نظام قدیم نشده که حالا بخوايم مستند هم براش بسازیم به جز يه سری از این دست آدم ها که چون به حق انتخاب نرسیدن دارن نظام قدیم ها رو مظلوم نشون ميدن فکر کردین می تونید  سال 99 يه کنکور کنید زهی خیال باطل کنکور 99 هم مثل 98 با دو نوع سوال برگزار میشه*

----------


## sina_u

> *اصلا کی گفته يه شخصی که چندین سال قبل کنکور داده و الان سنش نزدیک 27 یا 28 سال هست و می خواد کنکور مجدد بده باید تا این اندازه دروغ پراکنی کنه اصلا هیچ ظلمی به نظام قدیم نشده که حالا بخوايم مستند هم براش بسازیم به جز يه سری از این دست آدم ها که چون به حق انتخاب نرسیدن دارن نظام قدیم ها رو مظلوم نشون ميدن فکر کردین می تونید  سال 99 يه کنکور کنید زهی خیال باطل کنکور 99 هم مثل 98 با دو نوع سوال برگزار میشه*


آفرین
کسایی که یه سال موندن پشت کنکورو  باید زنده دفنشون کرد.
27 ساله ها که دیگه باید بنزین ریخت روشون آتیششون زد. اونا اکسیژن هدر میدن فقط.
تو که کارت درسته با مسئولین صحبت کن سال بعد کنکور انتخابی بشه. 
خودت هم از نظام جدید بیا نظام قدیم کنکور بده تا نشون بدی درس خوندن واقعی یعنی چی.
بدون تو شمعدونی ها دق میکنن.

----------


## Sanaz18

> _
> 
> اولا که اگر شخصی اختیار حرف زدنشو داشته باشه فهمیده تره . 
> 
> 
> دوم این که ملاک درک و کلا شعورمن شما نیستید! که بخواید با یه پیام به من چیزی رو بفهمونید 
> سومن این که حق و حقوق من رو شما تعیین نمیکنید.
> چهارم این که من کسی رو قضاوت نکردم که اینجوری جوش میارید چه برسه که شما باشید . 
> پنجم این که توی حرفم هیچ ایرادی نمیبینم ... تنها گفتم ملاک فقط سوالات نیست  . به زمان هم برمیگرده . اگر این کنکور از جهاتی برای نظام قدیم ناعادلانه بوده برای نظام جدید هم بوده . 
> ...


شمام اگر باخودتون و زندگی خودتون مشکل دارید و کنکورتون خراب کردید حق ندارید در مورد سطح ازمون نظام قدیم نظر بدید و بگید بهونس اعتراضا

----------


## shaqayeq.mousavi

_




 نوشته اصلی توسط Sanaz18


شمام اگر باخودتون و زندگی خودتون مشکل دارید و کنکورتون خراب کردید حق ندارید در مورد سطح ازمون نظام قدیم نظر بدید و بگید بهونس اعتراضا


شما اگر پستای دیگه منو می دیدید یا توی پیامم دقت میکردید می فهمیدید منظورم نظام جدید بوده بعدشم گفتم که کنکور من خوب باشه یا بد فعلا اطلاعی ازش ندارم و لازم هم نیس برای کسی توضیح بدم_

----------


## Zeuss

مثل تعویق نشه صلوات
چقدر زجرمون میدن

----------

